# asian aro



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

well, i went to a pfury member's going away party and snapped a pic of his asian aro with my camera phone. what an amazing fish. i'll keep his name private unless he wants to take credit for owning this marvelous fish


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That is a great looking aro indeed







The colors are amazing.

Btw: pretty gpood shot for a camera phone


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

spot on


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

damn wat kind of phone u got


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Stunning fish!

What's his name and address? I want it.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Sweet aro.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

motorola razr v3

can't give out his address. his friend already got busted for trying to buy one









you've seen it, right freez?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

aa quality in cali sucks.. alot with no or fake certificates.. everyone knows the dope ones come from ny.. =)


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Beautiful fish. Where can I get one in LA like that?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

A LFS in San Gabriel, Ca has a bunch of different aros including a, asian aro, he also has piranhas, but he wont sell them. he also has a big pond in the middle of the store full of koi. and a sh*t load of different fish fore sale. His best fish, is a 14 year old Giant gourami in a big ass tank.
if you wana check it out pm P.Piraya for the address.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sh*t I didnt know one of the socal boys had this!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

jiggy said:


> aa quality in cali sucks.. alot with no or fake certificates.. everyone knows the dope ones come from ny.. =)
> [snapback]1199734[/snapback]​


asian aros dont "come" from new york or california. they come from asia. so, no. the "dope ones" don't come from new york =) and if you really want to get specific and technical, they ALL come from california. being that a fish wouldn't make a transit from asian through europe, all the way across the atlantic to new york. they ship over the pacific to the west coast.

and if you've got the cash, you can get a nice asian aro, no matter what your locale. i know that this one cost him almost $2000 and it's pretty fuckin nice. so uh...let's try not to degrade someone's fish without knowing details or spitting nonsensical jargon


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

hyphen said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > aa quality in cali sucks.. alot with no or fake certificates.. everyone knows the dope ones come from ny.. =)
> ...


you got


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great fish







how big was that aro?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i'd estimate that it was around 17-18" or so.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > jiggy said:
> ...










x2

Not really a Fan of Certain Arros, but this one is NICE!!
Good shot to for a Cell Phone Pic goomba


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

actually they all come from canada.. if u want to get specific.. lol


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

lotta fish with fake certs r sold in cali too.. thats y alot of people wont buy from cali sellers..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> can't give out his address. his friend already got busted for trying to buy one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I know who that is..










jiggy said:


> lotta fish with fake certs r sold in cali too.. thats y alot of people wont buy from cali sellers..


That doesnt mean kali folks dont know the true from the fakies.. only noobs would go for what seems real. And thats what separates true hobbyists with amatures.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn im still trying to think of who might have this beaut!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great aro love those fish very bice colors on that guy


----------

